# Podgłośnić vs. zrobić głośniej , przyciszyć vs. zrobić ciszej



## zaffy

Często słucham radia, zwłaszcza RMF, i jak rozmawiają z kimś przez telefon przy jakiś konkursach i są sprzężenia, to proszą, żeby ściszyć swój odbiornik mówiąc "Zrób ciszej". Spotykam też przeciwieństwo, czyli "Zrób głośniej". Czy dla was to są normalne formy? Ja ich po prostu nie znoszę. Wręcz się denerwuje słysząc coś takiego. Brzmi to dla mnie koszmarnie. Czy tylko na południu się mówi "Przycisz to!/Podgłośnij to!"?


----------



## rotan

U mnie dominuje 'scisz (to)' i 'daj glosniej'


----------



## zaffy

rotan said:


> 'daj glosniej'


Nie powiesz "Dlaczego podgłośniłeś telewizor?"?
Jak to powiesz? "Dlaczego dałeś telewizor głośniej?"?


----------



## rotan

W takim kontekscie moze i powiem
Ale wydajac polecenie to w 99% przypadkow tylko tamte dwa


----------



## Henares

U mnie w domu na Mazowszu spodziewałbym się raczej różnych wariacji na temat „przyciszyć”, „ściszyć”, „podgłośnić”, „pogłśnić”. Edit: „zrób ciszej” jest mocno nieformalnym zwrotem i powiedzenie tego do obcej osoby w radiu wydaje mi się niezbyt eleganckie.


----------



## rotan

Tak czy owak, akurat radio z reguly jest prowadzone dosyc luzacko, to nie wystapienia rzadowe 😊


----------



## Drakonica

ścisz / przycisz 
podgłośnij

Ludzie wymyślają różne dziwaczne formy.


----------



## rotan

Grunt ze wiadomo o co chodzi 🤠


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> Często słucham radia, zwłaszcza RMF, i jak rozmawiają z kimś przez telefon przy jakiś konkursach i są sprzężenia, to proszą, żeby ściszyć swój odbiornik mówiąc "Zrób ciszej". Spotykam też przeciwieństwo, czyli "Zrób głośniej". Czy dla was to są normalne formy? Ja ich po prostu nie znoszę. Wręcz się denerwuje słysząc coś takiego. Brzmi to dla mnie koszmarnie. Czy tylko na południu się mówi "Przycisz to!/Podgłośnij to!"?


Tak, to dla mnie normalne słowa, tak jak i "przycisz" lub "ścisz". "Podgłośnij" natomiast brzmi dla mnie okropnie. Dlaczego "pod-"? Ten przedrostek nie pasuje tu zupełnie.


----------



## zaffy

Ben Jamin said:


> Podgłośnij" natomiast brzmi dla mnie okropnie


To jak Ty mówisz? Daj głośniej?


----------



## rotan

Dla mnie 'podglosnij' nie jest niecodzienne, zetknalem sie z tym
Nawet uznajac ze zle to brzmi, to w sumie jaki przedrostek bardziej by pasowal niz pod-, zakladajac ze ma byc koniecznie zastosowany


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> To jak Ty mówisz? Daj głośniej?


"Zgłośnij" albo "pogłośnij".


----------



## rotan

O, z takimi sie w moim rejonie nie spotkalem
Forma 'przycisz' jest tutaj uzywana, ale rzadziej niz 'scisz'


----------



## zaffy

jasio said:


> "Zgłośnij" albo "pogłośnij".


Tutaj na południu nikt tak nie mówi. Ciekawa sprawa. "Pogłośnij" brzmi dla mnie tak jakby ktoś mówił bardzo szybko lub niedbale i ominął 'd' i być może sam to robię w szybkiej mowie. Natomiast pierwszy raz słyszę "zgłośnij".


----------



## zaffy

Ben Jamin said:


> Podgłośnij" natomiast brzmi dla mnie okropnie. Dlaczego "pod-"? Ten przedrostek nie pasuje tu zupełnie.


To źródło twierdzi, że ma być "podgłośnić", jak w Krakowie  , choć niektórzy widzę nie zgadzają się w komentarzach.

Podgłośnić czy pogłośnić? A może zgłośnić? Która forma jest poprawna? - Polszczyzna.pl


----------



## rotan

No mowie, raczej nie ma jakiegos konkretnego powodu dla ktorego nie mialoby byc pod-, poza osobistymi wrazeniami
Sa inne wyrazy gdzie ten przedrostek tez okresla wyjscie ponad pierwotny stan lub poziom
podbic albo podwyzszyc (np oferte), podrasowac (np samochod)
No i podglosnic, np. radio
Mimo iz sam znacznie czesciej uzywam 'daj glosniej', to 'podglosnij' jak najbardziej sie tutaj nad morzem zdarza


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> To jak Ty mówisz? Daj głośniej?


Zrób głośniej. Pod jest przeciwieństwem zwiększania w moim rozumieniu.


----------



## zaffy

Ben Jamin said:


> Zrób głośniej. Pod jest przeciwieństwem zwiększania w moim rozumieniu.


Ooo....czyli to co w radio. To jest właśnie ta najdziwniejsza forma, chyba nie tylko dla mnie. Nawet o niej nie wspomnieli w tym artykule wyżej podlinkowanym.


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> Ooo....czyli to co w radio. To jest właśnie ta najdziwniejsza forma, chyba nie tylko dla mnie. Nawet o niej nie wspomnieli w tym artykule wyżej podlinkowanym.


Każdemu swoje.


----------

